# Goon, Hadaly, Petri - Clones



## Hardtail1969 (1/2/17)

Who has stock of these? 

Goon 24/22 not Low Profile
Psyclone Hadaly RDA
Petri RTA

I am looking for clones due to cost of the originals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/17)

Vape King has all three but are out of stock on the Petri.
Petri RTA
Goon 24
Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/2/17)

vapeking fourways has like 3 more petri 24 clones which are really awesome. bought my second one yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (1/2/17)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Who has stock of these?
> 
> Goon 24/22 not Low Profile
> Psyclone Hadaly RDA
> ...


We have the Goon 24 in Stainless Steel with the extra top cap here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RDA-RDT-Drippers-tanks/Goon-24mm-RDA-Dripper

also, check out the Velocity V3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/2/17)

@Lim from Dragon Vape has awesome Goon 24 clones and he also stocks the Petri RTA clone - the proper 22mm version if I am not mistaken.

He might be able to get Hadaly clones as well. I would certainly contact him, I am loving my Goon 24 clone from him. Well priced and superb quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/2/17)

Vaperite has Goon clones in black, stainless and copper at R250 each. Only available in store, not on our website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/2/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Who has stock of these?
> 
> Goon 24/22 not Low Profile
> Psyclone Hadaly RDA
> ...


 @Hardtail1969 vaperscorner has the hadaly skx which is a 22mm....vapeking clone is 24..skx is best i had b4 i bought original

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/2/17)

SKX stuff is generally very good for clones. They make decent original atties too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spiv (4/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> skx is best i had b4 i bought original



How would you rate the original vs the SXK clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/2/17)

spiv said:


> How would you rate the original vs the SXK clone?


@spiv very very close..clone has slightly mofe airflow but flavour same on skx

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/2/17)

do they have bf pins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/2/17)

shabbar said:


> do they have bf pins


@shabbar yes the hadaly does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenneth J Rudy (9/5/19)

I know this is an old post, but does anyone know where I can buy clones in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

